# Royal Purple MTX after 3k Miles



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill be transfering mine over.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's not right. Something in there was oxidizing really fast.


----------

